# Garage Project



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seeing Sssammm's post a few weeks back on his garage project, I thought I'd post a story-in-pictures of our garage project...which I'm glad to report is finally finished, now we need some decent weather to enjoy the rewards.









When we bought this house 2 years ago, we certainly hadn't intended to undertake such a major building project. We knew the existing garage and car port were not ideal, but we though we could live with them until we decided where we could erect a relatively cheap wooden double garage somewhere on the property.

That all changed when we moved in in Aug 2005 and realized just how steep the drive to the garage was. In the summer, the car would slip when parked due to hot, soft tarmac and in the winter, you couldn't park at all due to frost and ice. So something had to be done....and lets see if we could also create a level area on this hillside so we can sit outdoors...

The first couple of pictures show the old garage and car port; not very good photos, but I hope you can appreciate the angle of the drive.



















Demolition begins. The guy operating this digger was a neuro surgeon (or could have been)! He could tease out a single brick with his claw; his skill operating this thing was impressive and he shot up the angled drive with no concern whatsoever; the other builders were convinced the digger would topple over.

All of the demotion and all of the excavation was carried out be him and this phase of the project only took a week....great, we thought, this isn't going to take long at all. Boy, were we wrong.



























All the old bricks & concrete have gone and now its truck after truck of chalk removal. Over thirty loads of chalk were removed. I'm told this was a major part of the overall cost.










More...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Most of the hillside now gouged out and chalk removed, that Philippa in the left hand corner










One week into the project and we're ready for construction. Wish they would hurray up, the house foundations were exposed on the right hand side which was some cause for concern. But we were told "Its chalk, no problem...as long as it doesn't rain."










Floor of new garage ready to have concrete poured. Rejected initially by Building Control because not enough iron work.



















Bricklaying gang make a start....










More...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank goodness, finally some support for the side of the house...










Re-inforced roof beams going in...










Specialist roofers called in to make the roof watertight on a very cold frosty moring...after the regular builders had given up. This was one of the biggest delays in the project. They just could not get that roof water tight before laying flagstones....










Terrace roof being completed










Really taking shape now with the drive being laid.










More...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The railing were the last thing to arrive and be fitted. We're pretty pleased with the outcome, and others in the street are very complimentary; a lot have said how well it blends in with the house and looks like it was built at the same time as the house.

Shame it took so long and cost so much. I'm not sure how the builder made any money on this project: he quoted for 3 months work and in the end it took 6 months.





































No more.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow, the end result looks stunning!

What a relief its done though I guess









Its a lovely looking house


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Paul, looks great & after a project like that; I bet the terrace roof will come in handy with some decent weather for putting your feet up


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice project, it's always worth the hassle. Also you've got the terrace now, which a lovely bonus.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Very impressed,i love a useable outdoor space where you can just sit and watch the world go by.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good result Paul, a really nice spot you have there as well


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

It beats me how builders quote for a job, they might as well take guess

sam

nice result


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's an impressive bit of work you've had done Paul, as for the roof terrace that's a great place to relax and and unwind on with a cheeky beer or two


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks great. They have done a good job of making it look original


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wow. What a fab transformation.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Big project and a great result, Silver Hawk. That's a lovely view you have from your terrace on the hill.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Excellent job there Paul........time to move then?









Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fantastic mate,

I bet the 710 wants a valuation to see if your in profit


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely work, and a far more usable driveway and garage. well done Paul.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Was a very good idea and in fact much more integrated that the original one.

Who made the plans, yourself?

Regarding the profit, could we imagine that he used workers "financed" on others project to make yurs (it happens here) and that's the reason why it lasts 6 months instead of the 3 initially forecasted?

I am just wondering about waterfight on the roof, do yu feel it sufficient for England???









Bertrand


----------

